# AUG.07 PHOTO CHALLENGE(Dog Days/Action)



## DRB1313 (Jul 26, 2007)

Dog Photos/Any Action Photos/Dog Action Photos.

In an attempt to get a little more participation, I have chosen a subject that everyone should be able to find.

I am also going to see if our friend Hoss, would be so kind as to remove my signature tutorial sticky and replace it with the challenge for each month.
Hoss, Can we put the challenge at the bottom of the sticky list for easy access?

OK, So, Let's see some Dog Photos and/or Action photos or a combination of both.
The dog does not have to be yours, it can be your friends or nieghbors, maybe even the police dog.
Thanks again to all who posted and commented in the July Challenge. Great stuff folks.

Remember:
This is not a contest, just a fun challenge

Multiple post are welcomed.

Photo enhancement is allowed for the purpose of cleaning up the shot and for presentation, not to get a laugh at someone elses expence.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 26, 2007)

well i thought the only dog photos i had were of dead coyotes, but i remembered this one from earlier this summer. a family we camp with from time to time has a sweet little pup named cheerio. this is a "portrait" of her.


----------



## ronfritz (Jul 26, 2007)

Here's one of my neighbors shooting off a rocket.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 26, 2007)

And a super portait it is.  Thanks for getting us rolling F1.

Ron, That's an excellent shot right there. The looks on those faces are priceless.

Here's one coming at you from the race.


----------



## leo (Jul 26, 2007)

*Looks like a good challange topic*

Good luck..

  DRB I sent you a pm


----------



## ronfritz (Jul 26, 2007)

Man DRB, it's the famous wheelie shot!!

...and you really did an awesome job on it.


----------



## Darcy (Jul 26, 2007)

now thats a good challenge subject!  

Miss Dixie (Belongs to member TaylorNelms) 

As a puppy: 







And doing what she was made to do: 






And of course, one of my favorite shots of my labrador Dozer


----------



## Darcy (Jul 26, 2007)

And I found one more... but its more of an "Anti-action dog shot"   


My two guys doing what they do best


----------



## taylornelms (Jul 26, 2007)

hey if dixie wins even though darcy put her up i still get the prize right???


----------



## taylornelms (Jul 26, 2007)

my dog got hijacked again


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 26, 2007)

ron, ethan and i love to fly rockets, i have some old pics, but i cant wait to try my new found "skills" on a launch. seeing that pack of engines at the bottom of the launch wire gives me the willies!!!  

here is what we did this morning on a "dog day"  it was so hot we fished early till we ran out of shade then came home. i sweated more cleaning 'em than i did catching 'em. angie put the smackdown on us boys, she is a rooster tailin' wizard. small spotted bass and hybrids and one redbreast, all destined for a grease release!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 26, 2007)

OK Feral1, so where are the action shots?
Great pic of "The Man" Where's the Kitchen Pass Holder?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 26, 2007)

trust me, i had the camera!!! angie was under the weather so pictures of her were off limits!!! and since she caught most of the fish, well there just wasn't much left to take pics of !!!


----------



## Hoss (Jul 26, 2007)

How about a dog action shot.  This one is actually from last year and has been posted here before, but why not bring it back.

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 26, 2007)

I have not seen that one Hoss. That's excellent, glad you brought it back.


----------



## ronfritz (Jul 26, 2007)

F1 - 

You got lots of fish there!

Good eye.  I was so focused on taking pictures that day I never noticed.  You'd have to know my buddy Scott to fully appreciate your observation.

Althought its three and a half years late.....I moved them.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice pics. 

For some reason, I can't get pics to post anymore. 

And nothing I'd rather do than post pics of my mongrels.


----------



## leo (Jul 27, 2007)

*More nice ones*

Keep them coming

Bubba_1122, if you want you can send me a pm describing the problems you are having with the pic download , maybe I can help


----------



## ronfritz (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice topic....I could fill up the server with dog shots and, after this last weekend at the dirt bike track, have more than a few action shots as well.

I'll post just this one more and then I'll give it a rest.  I had hoped to try out a little rear curtain sync at the dirt bike track to get those 'speed streaks' but I guess its not something easily done in broad daylight because none of my flash pictures had any kind of speed streaks.

Here's my attempt to simulate rear curtain sync in Photoshop.

Camera Model: NIKON D200
Image Date: 2007:07:22 12:25:03
Flash Used: No
Focal Length: 70.0mm (35mm equivalent: 105mm)
Exposure Time: 0.0004 s (1/2500)
Aperture: f/3.2 Sigma 70-200 HSM
ISO equiv: 320
Exposure Bias: -0.33
White Balance: Auto
Metering Mode: Center Weight
Exposure: aperture priority (semi-auto)


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 27, 2007)

neat shots yall!!!  drb shamed me so bad about  not having an action shot i made my poor son stand in the hot son and throw rocks till i got one!!!! ethan skipped some rocks today and i shot a few with the new 70-300 VR  one is focused on him , one follows the rock. i kinda liked them both!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 27, 2007)

Ron, Fantastic job. Great shot also.

Nice ones F1, Ethan looks like a champion rock skipper. 
I like the way you seperated the focus on the 2 shots.

Just posted this one not to long ago, but it went deep early, so I'm putting it here for the Dog Lovers.


----------



## Darcy (Jul 28, 2007)

beautiful dog


----------



## leo (Jul 30, 2007)

*Great shots, keep them coming*

Well, for action shots we need to select the ones that best fit our abilities .... as some have a faster reaction time and better skills at this than others .....

For my contribution I chose a subject that challenged me to get the pics (coming & going) within a few seconds ...

Here they are the coming first, then the going while the subject was still in range  BTW, for this task I chose my Oly SP550 P & S rather than the more complicated E500 DSLR ...



enjoy


----------



## ronfritz (Jul 30, 2007)

Is that a turtle, tortoise or terrapin?  Whatever...its kinda mean looking.  Good shot Leo!


----------



## leo (Jul 30, 2007)

*Probably one of those Ron*



> Is that a turtle, tortoise or terrapin? Whatever...its kinda mean looking.



it was probably just mad at having it's trip interrupted for a few seconds


----------



## Wildhuntress (Jul 30, 2007)

*My pup and the kids...*


----------



## Darcy (Jul 30, 2007)

aww! I love the little guy with the goggles in the second picture -- how cute! Great action shot with the pool


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 30, 2007)

Great pics. Thanks for adding them.


----------



## ronfritz (Jul 30, 2007)

Heeere's my dawg. GSP, smart, good nose, holds point, high energy but well tempered, capable of jerking your arm out of its socket if he gets excited, thinks he's a lap dog.

That collar is on him in the house because he figured out how to work the levers on the French door to the back porch.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 2, 2007)

well here is a conglomeration i made for my nephew. he got to pitch this year and i braved the psycho sports moms to go take a few pics. i like the way it turned out!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 5, 2007)

and here is a sloooooooow action shot that angie took of me and E-man snorkeling in the bay.  i am the no haired high floater


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 6, 2007)

Great shots folks thanks for sharin 


Macey says nothin beats a good roll in the grass and shade


----------



## jason308 (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, it is nowhere near my best shot, but here is a shot of our dogs in action.....trying to take the ball away from the other one...Here are Belle and Hershey.....Belle, the black dog, is my duck dog as well...She loves to retrieve ANYTHING....Hershey is interested as long as it is something that Belle has or wants....

Nikon D80, Nikkor 70-300mm VR @ 70mm, ISO 200, f/4.5, 1/500 second, RAW, handheld.  Full frame.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 6, 2007)

Jason both are beautiful dogs  GREAT picture


----------



## jason308 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks Mike, you got yourself a nice lookin one too!!!  Nothing like spending time with em...And you NEVER, EVER know what they are going to do next....Here is full frame shot of Hershey......If only I could have gotten one of Belle that turned out this good....

Nikon D80, Nikkor 70-300mm VR @ 70mm, ISO 200, f/4.5, 1/500 second, RAW, handheld, full frame....


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 6, 2007)

Great shots of the dogs Ya'll.  Thanks for taking the time to take them and post em.


----------



## ronfritz (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice dog shots LML and jason.  A nice shady spot on some grass or inside sitting at a desk...who's smarter than who?

F1...you do more stuff.  I can't believe how you get around.


----------



## Hoss (Aug 6, 2007)

I'd post some up to date photos of our dogs, but as hot as it is, all you see them doing is staying horizontal.  

Great photos all.  Keep em coming.

Hoss


----------



## OkieHunter (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## carabrook (Aug 7, 2007)

*Hot Dog*

Our coonhound youngster decided that it is just to hot here in Georgia this evening and she needed to cool her backside off. She is not known for being elegent or quick on her feet at this age but she fooled us all and jumped into the bird bath to sit, observe the word around her and just cool off. LOL Her call name is Boomer!


----------



## Buck (Aug 7, 2007)

Really sorry about the quality, but I thought it fit the "Action" topic better than anything else I had saved on my hard drive...  My cousin here hadn't let go of his hand but a second and look what happened...   Picture taken this past June in a very slippery creek in Rabun County....


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2007)

Boreegard in action.


----------



## jmharris23 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Dog Days*

Few Pics of Buck in action


----------



## ronfritz (Aug 7, 2007)

Well all these Lab shots made me go find an old picture of my brother in law's lab - Champ doing some training on Ottawa in the Kettle Moraine, WI.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2007)

Bo, after just lickin` a toad frog.  He ain`t happy.


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 7, 2007)

Great photos everyone. Beautiful Puppy OkieHunter. Hillarious hound dog Carabrook. Buck#4 you just ain't right. I guess that's why they call it what they do. jmharris23. Love the black lab. Ron you know I love that shot.
Nic What are you watching, An Anthony hopkins cooking show?  That's a fiesty dog.


----------



## bigdaddy5 (Aug 7, 2007)

Sir Tater Tot of York


----------



## bigdaddy5 (Aug 7, 2007)

Relaxing South-Florida style... and sweating like a pig that knows it's for dinner.


----------



## Watcher (Aug 7, 2007)

*don't play with snakes.*

Before and after.


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 8, 2007)

Bigdaddy5 & Watcher, Great shots. Thanks for adding them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2007)

DRB1313 said:


> Great photos everyone. Beautiful Puppy OkieHunter. Hillarious hound dog Carabrook. Buck#4 you just ain't right. I guess that's why they call it what they do. jmharris23. Love the black lab. Ron you know I love that shot.
> Nic What are you watching, An Anthony hopkins cooking show?  That's a fiesty dog.



I have no idea! Something The Redhead was watchin`, I guess. I don`t hardly ever watch TV anymore. Ain`t nothin` worth seein` on there to me!

Ol` Bo thinks he`s a bad dog, till somethig gets after him!


----------



## roscoe p.coletrane (Aug 9, 2007)

*dog daze???*

   asleep on the four wheeler  husky's are funny


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 9, 2007)

That's good RPC.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 9, 2007)

doggy Tai-Bo


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 17, 2007)

Took this out on the boat the other day..Duke was hiding under the console it was so hot but looked up when we started goin down the lake.


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 17, 2007)

Great pic. Looks like an 85/86 Procraft.


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 17, 2007)

I think it's at least that old.  It's my friends dad's boat and he takes good care of it and it still runs good.


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 18, 2007)

Here's an action shot for ya


----------



## hershey21 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Paisley*

This is our daughter Paisley.  She was watching us train our labs.


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 22, 2007)

That's a great photo. Well deserving of a frame. A real one!


----------



## ronfritz (Aug 23, 2007)

Great shot hershey.  Looks like a real happy baby.


----------



## mlbfish (Aug 23, 2007)

*Gracey*

I posted the first one on another post but I just had to repost it.


----------



## hershey21 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Thanks*



DRB1313 said:


> That's a great photo. Well deserving of a frame. A real one!



Thank you.  I just learned how to put frames on my pic with photoshop cs2.


----------

